# how come my biscuits always suck?



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I want to make GOOD biscuits for breakfast. I have tried a number of different recipes. They all suck. I don't know why. I can make very good bread, dynamite pizza crust, very good pie crust, what gives with biscuits? 
Somebody got a good recipe that is actually good? I want something fairly quick, something that can simply be eaten, or sliced in half and used for jelly, or egg sandwich, etc. that isn't going to crumble to pieces.


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

2 cups all-purpose flour, sifted
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/4 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 stick cold unsalted butter, cut into small pieces, plus more for serving 
3/4 cup buttermilk 

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. 

Line a baking sheet with parchment or waxed paper. 

In a bowl combine the dry ingredients and blend thoroughly. 
Cream or mix in the butter with your fingers or a fork, until the mixture resembles coarse crumbs. 
Add the buttermilk a little at a time and, using your hands or a fork, 
work it in just until it's thoroughly incorporated and you have a smooth ball of dough. 
Don't overwork or over-handle the dough. 
On a lightly floured surface, press the dough out into a round that is about 1-inch thick. 
Using a round cookie cutter or the rim of a drinking glass, press out (2 1/2-inch) rounds; 
you should get about 7 biscuits. 

If you like, you can re-roll the leftover dough to make more, but the texture of these will be denser than the others. 

Place the dough rounds on the prepared baking sheet and brush the tops with heavy cream. 

Bake until golden on top and brown on the bottom, about 12 to 15 minutes at 350 degrees F. 

Serve warm with butter and a drizzle of honey.

Granny's recipe..


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Are you mixing in your shortening/butter with the flour? This can't be oil..has to be solid. I think that is where most ppl mess up when making biscuits. I hardly ever measure, so that wouldn't be much help to you, but I put my bowl about half way of flour. I use self rising so you don't have to add baking soda or powder. I do add a little salt and then i use almost a stick of crisco sticks ...maybe 2/3 of a stick. I use my hands to mix it until it is mixed and then add my milk. I usually just pull the dough out and form them in my hands, but you can cut them out at this point if you want. I do grease the top of them before putting in the oven. Very good this way. Good Luck!!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I only use real butter or lard. Sorry, but crisco is really horrible for you. You should try to get some lard.

I only have whole wheat flour and no buttermilk, however, I have yogurt and regular milk, butter and lard. I also never measure most things. I really try to follow recipes, but alot of times I alter without realizing it. I don't think that this is my problem in this case, though. 

In most recipes, I have found the difference in ww flour to other is you have to add more liquid. ww flour is absorbent.

gaucli, it sounds like you do it like pie crust


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Not trying to hurt your feelings or anything, but, it's not the recipe. It's your method.

If you are used to making bread, pizza and other things that take a certain amount of "handling", you have developed a heavy hand when it comes to bisquits. The less you handle biscuit dough the lighter and fluffier the biscuits will be. Basically, biscuits are only self-rising flour, salt, lard and buttermilk. Your oven should be very hot 450-500Âº.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

This "over-mixing" admonition has always daunted me. I'd like to be able to make proper scones and pie crusts, but always that "Don't over-mix!" bugaboo keeps me from mixing enough. What is "too much"? The instructions above say, "Add the buttermilk a little at a time and, using your hands or a fork, work it in just until it's thoroughly incorporated and you have a smooth ball of dough." 

"Thoroughly incorporated" and "smooth ball of dough" are at odds with "Don't over-mix!"


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Is there a way to make them without buttermilk? I just don't have access to that. And you aren't hurting my feelings. I know there is a problem, thats why I asked. 

I make a great pie crust, so I understand about over handling. That may be the issue.


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

Here's my recipe. It doesn't fail me! I think if I were making them for breakfast, as opposed to say, making them to go with stew at dinner, I would be careful to not pat them down too much, so they turn out taller and thicker, if that makes sense. If you want them a tad sweeter, add an extra tablespoon of sugar. Last time I subbed white wheat flour for half of the all purpose and they turned out well.

Biscuits

Ingredients:

2 cups all-purpose flour 
4 teaspoons baking powder 
2 tablespoons granulated sugar 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/3 cup butter, cold 
3/4 cup milk, cold

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 425 F Mix first 4 ingredients together in a bowl.

2. Cut in butter with a pastry blender or a fork, or two knives, until crumbly.

3. Add milk.

4. Stir until it forms a ball.

5. Add a bit more milk if necessary to make a soft dough.

6. Roll or pat to 1 inch thick. (I usually pat the dough).

7. Cut into circles with a biscuit cutter or a floured glass.

8. Arrange on a greased baking sheet.

9. Bake in 425 F for about 10- 12 minutes or until risen and nicely browned. 

10. Variations: Try adding some fresh or dried herbs. Some good pairings are basil and oregano, or parsley and fresh ground black pepper, or thyme and garlic, or add some grated sharp cheddar cheese.


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Is there a way to make them without buttermilk? I just don't have access to that.


I never have buttermilk either. If I have a recipe that calls for it, and I feel I can't just use milk, I make my own buttermilk combining milk with white vinegar or lemon juice. The ratio is about one cup of milk to one tablespoon of vinegar or lemon juice. Let it stand for five minutes or so and there you have it.

Hope that helped! :happy2:


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

If I need a buttermilk substitute, I usually stir some plain yogurt into milk.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Lorelai said:


> I never have buttermilk either. If I have a recipe that calls for it, and I feel I can't just use milk, I make my own buttermilk combining milk with white vinegar or lemon juice. The ratio is about one cup of milk to one tablespoon of vinegar or lemon juice. Let it stand for five minutes or so and there you have it.
> 
> Hope that helped! :happy2:


I do this all the time, and it works like a charm! :rock:


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

what is wrong with them?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

dry and crumbly
then I increased liquid and they were fat pancake like
I want flaky


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

2 cups of self rising flour
1/2 cup of crisco or lard
app 3/4 cup regular milk
This is all my wife uses and her biscuits will melt in your mouth and make your tounge slap your brains out.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it is your flour. 100% whole wheat flour is just too heavy to get light fluffy biscuits with, IME.

Try using a percentage of unbleached white flour in them.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

PD-Riverman said:


> 2 cups of self rising flour
> 1/2 cup of crisco or lard
> app 3/4 cup regular milk
> This is all my wife uses and her biscuits will melt in your mouth and make your tounge slap your brains out.



[email protected]


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

PD-Riverman said:


> 2 cups of self rising flour
> 1/2 cup of crisco or lard
> app 3/4 cup regular milk
> This is all my wife uses and her biscuits will melt in your mouth and make your tounge slap your brains out.


Sounds similar to mine except I don't measure.

I sift my flour into a large bowl, make a well, scoop up about a tennis ball-sized amount of lard, put it into the well, pour about 1-1/2 cups of cold buttermilk on top of the lard, and then proceed to work it with my hands, pulling flour into the mix from the sides of the well as I go until it pulls together. Then I pinch off that same tennis ball-size of dough, touch the pinched end into flour, place it in my left hand, and then sort of cup the fingers of my right hand around it and "flick" it gently until it forms a ball. The balls of dough go onto a greased cast iron baker and finally, with the backs of my fingers, flatten the balls until they touch each other all around and then bake at 425 till done.

OP...I know this wasn't what you were looking for (and no one else probably wanted to read such a long description of how I make my biscuits! ), but regardless of the recipe, you should work the dough only enough to incorporate the ingredients and for it to come together. The less handling, the better.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Ugh...makes me think of My dear departed Grandmother...
She made the best biscuits by never measuring
She always had a big bowl of self rising flour...grabbed a hunk of lard and mixed it in..poured flour and mixed that in all in the same bowl, heck...she coudl amke fantastic biscuits on the stovetop in a cast iron pan.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, you can use regular milk rather than buttermilk. The acid in the buttermilk will help with the "light, fluffy" aspect. It works with the baking powder/soda in the flour.

If they are crumbly, try increasing the amount of fat in the recipe.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

snoozy said:


> This "over-mixing" admonition has always daunted me. I'd like to be able to make proper scones and pie crusts, but always that "Don't over-mix!" bugaboo keeps me from mixing enough. What is "too much"? The instructions above say, "Add the buttermilk a little at a time and, using your hands or a fork, work it in just until it's thoroughly incorporated and you have a smooth ball of dough."
> 
> "Thoroughly incorporated" and "smooth ball of dough" are at odds with "Don't over-mix!"


LOL! I hear ya!

I was reading a recipe the other day and it has comments like "add a big spoonful of lard, but not too much. Beat thoroughly, but not too much".....

Go fiqure.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

It has been my experience that * too much * means a smooth ball of dough....the perfect spot seems to be where the odd bit falls off the edges....
I'm always looking to perfect biscuits and scones...both are very different recipes


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

My recipe is the same as PD Riverman and they turn out great. I keep my shortening in fridge. When the heat hits cold shortening, it explodes and makes them fluffy. Also, a tablespoon of sour cream really makes them light and fluffy. We drink 2% milk (when I don't have fresh). I cut in the shortening with a fork - do this thoroughly. My mixture is pretty much wet, turn onto floured surface. I work in a little more flour, cut and bake. Don't over work. Good luck from Mississippi


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Biscuits need a lower protein flour. Southern grown wheat is typically lower protein than northern grown wheat. Here is some general info from a book I have - for reference. you can see how much protein difference between flours. You can test your flour because the protein affects how it absorbs moisture, and means that if you substituent, you may have to adjust the liquid in the recipe.

From my book " 2 cups of high-protein bread flour absorb 1 cup of water to forma a soft, sticky dough. However, 2 cups of low protein southern flour or cake flour and 1 cup of water will make a thick soup"

Cake flour 7.5-8.5%
Southern Grown All Purpose 7.5-9.5% (like white lily, but I heard they use a mix now)
General Name brand All purpose 9-10% (Gold medal, Pillsbury)
Northern grown All purpose 11-12% (Robin Hood, and I would Expect Dakota Maid)
Bread Flour 11.5-12.5%

I use half cake flour to lower the protein, but it is not a 1:1 ratio are lower protein flour absorbs water differently, 

Here is what I use
1 cup all purpose flour (I buy Dakota Maid, so assume it's a higher protein flour)
1/2 cup cake flour
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/4 cup shortening
2/3 to 3/4 cup milk

And like others have said, handle it as little as possible. I cut in the shortening, mix in the liquid just enough so it's not seperate (will still have chunks) then dump out and knead 3-4 times, roll and cut.

I think I'll go make some for breakfast.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

thats very interesting. I know the flour I use ( i grind my own) is super absorbent. I always make my pancake and waffle batter very watery, then let it sit on the counter for ten minutes. then its perfect.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

snoozy said:


> This "over-mixing" admonition has always daunted me. I'd like to be able to make proper scones and pie crusts, but always that "Don't over-mix!" bugaboo keeps me from mixing enough. What is "too much"? The instructions above say, "Add the buttermilk a little at a time and, using your hands or a fork, work it in just until it's thoroughly incorporated and you have a smooth ball of dough."
> 
> "Thoroughly incorporated" and "smooth ball of dough" are at odds with "Don't over-mix!"


Exactly!

I make lousy biscuits, after baking and cooking 48 years!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> dry and crumbly
> then I increased liquid and they were fat pancake like
> I want flaky


Flaky come from the lard or butter.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

So I have barley flour, which is low gluten. Would that be an acceptable flour to blend with regular to lower the protein?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Barley is HEAVY. Try potatoes instead.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I have given up on biscuits. After all these yrs, mine still aren't very good. My yeast rolls, OTOH, are very nice indeed. So I just have yeast rolls for breakfast and forget the biscuits.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

The secret to biscuits with layers is to flour and fold over the dough

2 C flour
1 T b powder
1 t salt
a good 1/3 C lard/shortening
3/4 C milk/buttermilk

Crumble lard into dry mix by hand, stir in milk with hands just till holds together, will seem moist and sticky. Turn out onto floured counter and pat out a bit. Sprinkle top lightly with flour, fold over and pat out a bit. Repeat a few times. Cut biscuits into squares, place on pan. Bake at 450.

Yummy! I like the sound of brushing the tops with butter...I'm going to try that!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I was told a long time ago to NOT twist the cutter in the dough..cut straight down, lift and remove the biscuit from the cutter(if it came up with it). The more care I take with this the higher my biscuits rise and the less lopsided they are. Twisting the cutter(or glass) seals the cut edge and prevents rising.

I make my dough and handle as little as possible; melt some butter in the baking pan then put the biscuit in the pan, turn over so buttered side is up. Repeat until all biscuits are made and bake.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I didn't know that secret to getting flakey biscuits that separate into layers - Thanks, Breezy. I'll give that a try. My biscuits, even using Bisquick mix, never seem to turn out as light and fluffy as I'd like. I cut them with a knife into squares...I wonder if drawing the knife through them has been sealing the edges like twisting a round cutter does? I'd always heard that you needed a good biscuit cutter, not a glass, because the glass edge mashes the sides and seals them so they don't rise well. Never thought I might be doing the same thing with a knife. :shrug:


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Useing a knife in a straight up and down cut would be no different than using a good sharp cutter in one downward push..but if you draw the knife thru from edge to edge that would be more like twisting the cutter...

I think see a batch of biscuits in my near future...LOL!! Push,twist,chop or draw..I get to eat the project!!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Is there a way to make them without buttermilk? I just don't have access to that. And you aren't hurting my feelings. I know there is a problem, thats why I asked.
> 
> I make a great pie crust, so I understand about over handling. That may be the issue.


If you don't have buttermilk on hand, here's what you do.
In a one cup measure, add 1 TBSP Vinegar (whatever you have)then fill the cup up with milk. Stir a little and let set until it thickens....about 10 minutes. Use just as you would regular buttermilk.

As for the technique, when you cut out your biscuits are you twisting the cutter? Don't. Cut straight down and then shake the biscuit out. If you twist the cutter it seals the edges and the biscuits don't raise as high.

I'm a pound and slap bread maker too.:nanner: What I figured out is that when the dough is kinda raggy looking, NOT smooth, that's the time to roll or pat out.


----------

